# BenQ EX3203R  oder Samsung C32HG70



## Siehzu (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Mein Dell FHD 2709W, der immer noch einwandfrei ohne Fehler läuft, soll durch einen 32" (31,5") Monitor ersetzt werden. Das GraKa-Thema hat sich bereits erledigt und es ist entgegen meiner zuerst getroffenen Entscheidung (RX580) eine VEGA 56 (Power Color) geworden bzw. ist bestellt. Somit soll es auch ein WQHD Display mit FreeSync werden. Haupteinsatz: Gaming, Filme und auch Office. 

Zum Samsung findet man ja bereits einiges an Infos, inkl. der Tests hier im Forum. Wie sieht es mit dem BenQ aus? Wahrscheinlich noch zu neu, habe nix gefunden. 

Den Asus ROG habe ich aufgrund seines Äußeren außen vor gelassen. Ich habe Vorbildfunktion . Den Agon lasse ich außen vor wegen des schwächeren Displays.


Den hiesigen Tests zufolge bin ich eigentlich schon beim Samsung angekommen, wollte aber trotzdem noch einmal hier nachhaken. Evtl. habe ich ja etwas übersehen. Preislich soll es nicht über 600.- Euro gehen.

Grüße,
Siehzu


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2018)

Für den BenQ würde das Design und der platzsparende Fuß sprechen.
Jedoch ist die Helligkeit niedriger als beim Samsung und der hat nochmal zusätzlich QuantomDot was die Darstellung nochmals aufwertet. Ich würde den Samsung nehmen sofern nicht deutlich teurer als der BenQ.


----------



## Siehzu (14. Oktober 2018)

Preislich tun die sich zumindest im Moment nicht viel. Beide bewegen sich ab 500.-+ aufwärts. 

Das Argument bzgl. Platz sehe ich genauso. Das wäre ein Pluspunkt für den BenQ. Meinen Schreibtisch (IKEA real old School: Multiplexplatte auf zwei Böcken  ) durch irgendwelche Maßnahmen (Abrücken von der Wand und zweite Platte drauf o.ä.) zu vertiefen, wäre aber kein Problem. 

Das Bild ist mir aber sowieso wichtiger. Und Energieeffizienzklasse von C kann ich auch verkraften. Mein 10 Jahre alter Dell liegt mit Sicherheit darunter. Im Winter kann man den sehr gut zum Aufwärmen kalter Hände nutzen.


----------



## Siehzu (18. Oktober 2018)

Der C32HG70 ist über DP angeschlossen und läuft. Kein Pixelfehler. Das BB kann ich schlecht beurteilen, was da noch im Rahmen ist, haben tut er es aber, wenn es mich auch nicht sonderlich stört. Pixelfehler wären da deutlich ätzender. 
Einstellungen habe ich erst wenige ausprobiert. Streamen über z. B. Amazon funktioniert soweit, aber bei genauem Hinsehen ist das Bild kriselig, d. h. wenn man drauf achtet, sieht man deutliches Bildrauschen. Das liegt hoffentlich an iwelchen Einstellungen bzw. nicht gemachten Einstellungen. Ich hoffe, dass ich das in den Griff bekomme, sonst hätte ich ein Problem. 
Werde dann mal nach optimalen Settings suchen bzw. mir auch nochmal die Lesertests reinziehen.


----------



## Siehzu (23. Oktober 2018)

Sodele, ich muss meinen ersten Eindruck des Samsung 32 Zöllers jetzt doch revidieren. Das BB ist doch recht störend, da doch stark ausgeprägt mMn. Habe das mal mit (m)einem Dell U2417H verglichen, wenn auch der Vergleich aufgrund des Größenunterschiedes evtl. etwas unfair ist. Der ist schwärzer, hat nur ganz geringes BB. Der Samsung schillert deutlich stärker. Foto bekomme ich hier leider nicht rein. Allerdings übertreibt die Aufnahme aber auch recht stark, so das quasi nichts so richtig schwarz ist. Oder liegt das am VA Panel? Ich bin echt überfordert mit dem ganzen Hardwaregeraffel.

Ich habe allerdings bis auf das Runterdrehen der Helligkeit noch nichts verstellt, da ich ihn erst einmal out of the Box nutzen wollte. Heute habe ich das erste mal eine mehrstündige Session hinter mir.  Meine Augen sind definitiv angestrengter als sonst. Liegt wohl an den noch fehlenden Änderungen an den Einstellungen. 

Da das erst mein 2. größerer TFT ist, kann ich das mit dem BB auch schlecht beurteilen. Den EIZO Test hat er ansonsten recht ordentlich bestanden so weit ich das beurteilen kann. 
Glücklicherweise ist der Versender so kulant und stellt mir ein Ersatzgerät zur Verfügung. Mal sehen wie das im Vergleich wird. Zur Not gehe ich doch zurück auf 27" FHD. Dann muss die VEGA auch nicht so knüppeln.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2018)

Wenn der IPS den besseren Schwarzwert hat, stimmt da was nicht.
Das mit deinen Augen liegt entweder an der PWM Steuerung des Backlight und/oder du hast die Blur Reduction an.


----------



## Siehzu (23. Oktober 2018)

Das Bild des Samsungs out of the Box ist definitiv nicht wirklich brauchbar, da viel zu hell. In der Einstellung ohne anliegendes Signal bzw. im BB-Testmodus (z.B. EIZO) ist das BB wirklich sehr ausgeprägt, wenn man es denn so nennen kann. Reduziere ich die Helligkeit um mehr als ein Drittel auf ca. 60/100 wird das Bild erträglicher, am unteren Rand sind aber bei hellem Hintergrund "Vergilbungen" zu sehen (ca. 70 - 80 cm Sichtabstand), tw. auch oben und in der Mitte. Auch bei größerem Abstand bleiben diese rauchigen Felder, wenn auch sie sich in ihrer Intensität verringen. Der Sweet Spot (?) liegt wahrscheinlich noch dahinter, dann ist der Monitor für den Gaming- oder Office-Nutzen aber zu weit entfernt. Der Schwarzwert nimmt bei verringerter Helligkeit (logischerweise) zu. Die Angestrengtheit der Augen kann auch mit der deutlich kleineren Schriftgröße zusammenhängen. Blur Reduction habe ich meines Wissens nicht aktiviert (heißt beim Samsung wahrscheinlich auch anders bzw. habe eine Einstellung diesbzgl. noch nicht bewusst verändert). Die PWM-Steuerung kann ich wohl eher nicht verändern. 

Ich muss echt zugeben, dass ich mit der ganzen Sache doch recht überfordert bin. Ich denke, es ist sinnvoll, dass ich als erstes drei Profile erstellen sollte (Game, Film und Office), die ich über die Schnelltasten auswählen kann. Der Augenschonmodus ist auch meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zu nutzen. Das Bild ist völlig vernebelt und nur in totaler Finsternis so halbwegs nutzbar. Aber als aller erstes werde ich wohl den 2. Monitor abwarten, auch wenn mir das ehrlicherweise schon wieder zu viel Gehassel ist.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2018)

Die Blur Reduction ist im Overdrive.
Heisst bei Samsung Reaktionszeit und steht die nicht auf normal, ist die Blur Reduction an.
Gegen PWM hilft nur volle Helligkeit.
Kannst ja mal in den Test von tftcentral gucken.


----------



## Siehzu (24. Oktober 2018)

Da ich FreeSync aktiviert hatte, sind unter Reaktionszeit keine Einstellungen möglich, da ausgegraut. Das kann es also nicht sein. 

Auf der tftcentral Seite werde ich mal nachlesen. Danke.


----------



## HaseCaesar (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo, habe beide gerade hier.. 

 BenQ EX3203R und Samsung C32HG70

BenQ:

Ich kann nichts finden, was ich negativ bezeichnen würde.(Eine Sache aber  zum Schluss)
Bild TOP, einwandfreie Schärfe, Schwarzwert ist sehr gut...BD oder 4k abspielen ..Bild sehr gut, 21:9 - Balken fast schwarz. 
Da ich PES Zocker bin.....Auf "Foto" (Bildeinstellung) sowas von Krass klar, scharf.. (Ohne HDR) .  Zauberte mir ein echtes Grinsen ins Gesicht.
"Shadow of the Tomb Raider" mit HDR 400 aktiviert.....Einwandfrei...muss das noch heller sein? Für mich ganz klar nein.
Incl. "HDR an"  Verbrauch  unter 60 Watt. Top!

Leider hat mein Gerät unten links und rechts im hellen Desktopbild dunkle Schatten. Und zwar so  sehr, das es stört. Kann, denke ich, nicht normal sein. Hab BenQ kontaktiert, bin gespannt. 
Falls es ein Problem, also "Montagsgerät" ist, wird getauscht. Gerät gefällt mir sehr gut. 

EDIT: Sehr merkwürdig...nun sind die Schatten verschwunden. 

PES 2019 sieht sowas von genial aus.. absolut ruckelfrei (Nvidia GTX 1080 TI) 
Freesynq läuft perfekt auf 144hz (durchweg)  oder in Freesynq Premium auf 120hz.

Bei YT sind Videos, die die Hintergrundbeleuchtung etwas kritisieren...weiße Maus auf dunklem Desktop...das ist aber nur da zu sehen, sonst nie.




Zum  Samsung C32HG70 möchte ich gar nicht viel schreiben. Mein TV im Wohnzimmer ist noch eines der sauteuren Samsung 55 Zöller aus der C Reihe....über 3500 Euro damals.
Der Monitor hat mich sehr enttäuscht. Der Schwarzwert ist "unter aller S**", 
Filme kann man sich da nicht drauf ansehen..(evtl 16:9). 21:9 Filme gar nicht, die "Balken" sind so hell, als würde ich an meinem JVC Beamer 21:9 ohne Maskierung schauen...
Auch profilieren des Bildschirmes (X-Rite i1Display Pro) brachte da nichts wirklich besseres bei rum.
Auch von Display Port auf HDMI und umstellen PC/AV Modus bringt da nichts... Sehr schade.
Auch sehr seltsam....wenn ich die Schärfe justiere ("60" sind ok...).. stelle ich hoch  (>60) kommen Doppelkonturen, stelle ich runter (<60) wird das Bild immer matschiger..bei "0" grausam..nur ein Matschbrei..sehr merkwürdig.
Stromverbrauch war trotz HDR 600 nur minimal höher als der BenQ .

Ich frage mich, was hat da Samsung "gebastelt" ?


----------



## Ericius (26. Januar 2019)

Kein Plan, mein C32HG70 macht auch Faxen, dass Dinge sich teilweise Doppeln als wäre ich besoffen, OSD nicht lesbar, Farbverschiebungen ect. Nach einem Neustart des Monitors geht es aber wieder. Bei dir scheint aber noch mehr nicht zu stimmen, bei meinem ist Schwarz auch wirklich Schwarz. Jedenfalls da, wo kein Backlightbleeding vorhanden ist. Was es stellenweise leider nervig auffällig ist. Dann werde ich mich morgen mal zum BenQ belesen und eventuell auf den wechseln.


----------



## HaseCaesar (28. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte bis heute beide hier, hab den Samsung zurückgeschickt.  Style ist nicht alles... HDR 400 am BenQ reicht mir völlig. Finde das völlig ausreichend, auch wenn der Samsung mit HDR 600 nur minimal mehr verbraucht hat. Im nachhinein wäre ich , nun wo ich die Baureihe von BenQ erlebe, wohl mit dem 21:9 noch zufriedener....wenn der qualitativ ähnlich ist (optisch identisch in  21.9)..der hat HDR10, 4k mit 100hz sowie Dolby Vision.


----------

